# Massachusetts Reptile Expo



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you going? I certainly am. And if anyone has azureus pairs for sale there I'll be VERY happy


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

If it's anything like this past White Plains, NY show.. don't bother.. plenty of proven pairs offered on this site by specialized breeders... EIther way good luck and hope you find what you seek!!.. Peter


----------

